# What's better? DTS Surround (SB ON) or DTS + PLiiX + Movie



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey there, I've got an interesting setting on my new Marantz 6007 receiver. When playing back a movie on my 7.2 system ( in DTS 5.1 ) it's giving my the option of the above. What's the difference between the two? I know that PLiiX will take a signal and split it to the rear surrounds, So is DTS (SB ON) just doing the same thing, only using it's own decoding for the splitting? and Does the PLiiX w/ DTS let DTS run the 5.1 and apply it's own decoding for the surround backs?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

SB extracts a single surround-back channel while PLIIx extracts two surround-back channels. Which means that the former runs your two rear speakers in dual-mono while the latter will run them in stereo.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

sdurani said:


> SB extracts a single surround-back channel while PLIIx extracts two surround-back channels. Which means that the former runs your two rear speakers in dual-mono while the latter will run them in stereo.


Perfect! Thanks for the info man!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm guessing that DTS SB is something like DTS Neo6 ? I use Neo6 quite often, I find it puts more of the sound in my front right and left speakers and less in the center channel than Dolby PLiix.


----------

